# Adding calories through shakes



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey guys , im currently buliking on 4500 calories and its time to add , im finding that i would struggle to really fit much more into my meals but their is a slight room for small add-ons , i already have 4 shakes in the day , 
2 of them is just a scoop of whey protein with whole milk , another 2 is whey with oats and whole milk .

I plan to try and get some more food into the certain meals which i feel like i can without making me sick but this wont take my calories upto my targer so really thing about add in another 2 shakes , these two shakes wouldnt be protein powder etc just something as easy access when im at work or after a in between meal,  

Ive seen a couple of body builders do this with REAL foods , stuff like rice cereal and peanut butter , yam, oats and other ingredients , although its a shake its really just food made into a liquid so i dont see the real problem .

My question is do any of you guys on here use these shakes to bump up the calories ?

And what ingredients do you use ? 

Im looking for carbs here with maybe abot of fat , i already have enough protein throughout the day if not to much . Thanks guys


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 11, 2016)

You already have 4 shakes and want to add more? Way too many shakes, man. You need some real food. You need to look at some calorie dense foods.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 11, 2016)

But is it not diffrent to have a powder based shake then have foods put into a blender ?


----------



## rburdge84 (Feb 11, 2016)

^^^ I agree your body absorbs better with the real food. If you are hitting protein levels bump up carbs a good bit too, sounded like your shakes are protein and fats. Throw in some oats or fruit or boiled sweet potatoes in the shake. But real food is the way to go. Slower digesting and easier uptake for the body.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

rburdge84 said:


> ^^^ I agree your body absorbs better with the real food. If you are hitting protein levels bump up carbs a good bit too, sounded like your shakes are protein and fats. Throw in some oats or fruit or boiled sweet potatoes in the shake. But real food is the way to go. Slower digesting and easier uptake for the body.



Absorption of powdered protein is just as good as whole foods.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 11, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> Hey guys , im currently buliking on 4500 calories and its time to add , im finding that i would struggle to really fit much more into my meals but their is a slight room for small add-ons , i already have 4 shakes in the day ,
> 2 of them is just a scoop of whey protein with whole milk , another 2 is whey with oats and whole milk .
> 
> I plan to try and get some more food into the certain meals which i feel like i can without making me sick but this wont take my calories upto my targer so really thing about add in another 2 shakes , these two shakes wouldnt be protein powder etc just something as easy access when im at work or after a in between meal,
> ...



Yes, shakes can be used to help add calories when slamming another serving of chicken and broccoli is not on the agenda.

4 shakes per day seems high, but you are only using 1 scoop per shake so it's not that bad.

I have 1-2 shakes per day but my shakes are always in a 22oz Blender bottle and are 2 servings of some powder, usually 1 scoop casein 1 scoop whey.

Ingredients to add to your shake to add cals could be a bit of oil (coconut maybe) or some peanut butter.

I don't really suggest oats as they are filling and make it harder to cram more food in.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

I tried using shakes as well but switching to whole food made a huge difference in not only how I felt by my growth kicked up a good bit. I do shakes when on the go but id prefer to stick to whole food meals..


----------



## anewguy (Feb 11, 2016)

If you only use one scoop per shake why not just  make bigger shakes instead of adding more?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2016)

anewguy said:


> If you only use one scoop per shake why not just  make bigger shakes instead of adding more?



correct.

If all your doing is blending up 3-5 foods, why not??  its not like its 80g's of whey.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for feed back so far guys , the 2 shakes with oats i feel full me to much to add anymore powder, yes the other 2 which only have protein i could add some mote carb based stuff, 

I already have plenty of protein in my diet , some people argue that its borderline to much so im really not looking to take any more protein powder/food,

My actual meal plan is really clean chicken , potatoes , chicken sausages, extra lean mince beef, .. All low fat stuff really but with the combos i use for meal i am hitten my targets, 

The problem is now im looking to add roughly 500 calories , probably even more in the near future but im at the point were im struggling with every meal i eat , i really dont think i would be able to keep to the diet if i added in more solid food , 

Thats what led me to the idea of putting foods in a blender for example rich type cereals that are high in carb and some peanut butter to increase some good fats because im increasing the carbs,

The way im looking at it is adding to my current meals is going to be a real struggle but i reckon i could either 1. Try my idea with food based shakes that i can have in between times ..
2. Start eating more small snack for example greek yogurts , cereal bars etc

Or 3. Dont eat as clean and start eating normal mince instead of lean mince , meats with higher fat and chicken with higher fat but this is not the road i was looking to take as im looking to keep it clean as possible ...

Hope this helps with questions and understanding my situation


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

I get the eating clean part because I try that too. I do think at least for me anyway, that adding higher calorie fats in less lean meats helped get the food in me with less meals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2016)

Just start putting down chocolate milk


----------



## Seeker (Feb 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Absorption of powdered protein is just as good as whole foods.



Yes but with these protein powders constably being found not to have what they claim and it's content not as high as they're claiming it's a chance not worth taking.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just start putting down chocolate milk



^^^^^This. Nutritious and delicious.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just start putting down chocolate milk



you have fairlife chocolate milk out there?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Yes but with these protein powders constably being found not to have what they claim and it's content not as high as they're claiming it's a chance not worth taking.



That's why I stick to the tested and true lol. The Walmart brand got some horrendous test results.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's why I stick to the tested and true lol. The Walmart brand got some horrendous test results.



im listening...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> im listening...



Body fortress maybe is it's name?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Body fortress maybe is it's name?



And piles of others. Amino spiking. Missing ingredients. Ingredients not on the label.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah it's body fortress. I was just wondering if you had the info handy. I can do some digging later. 

That stuff tastes horrible.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah it's body fortress. I was just wondering if you had the info handy. I can do some digging later.
> 
> That stuff tastes horrible.



Not handy but you should find the reports pretty easily.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 11, 2016)

Make or buy some good soups to take with you in a thermos. 

Google up some soup recipes and drink um like shakes.


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

I used to take serious mass from optimum nutrition which is a weight gainer. Lumpy and quite hard to drink but was like 1,500 calories in a serving! That's when I was on 6,000 calories a day.


----------



## maxnout (May 10, 2016)

body fortress is terrible. I use BPI Iso HD banana which tastes like banana pudding


----------



## Crmnl (May 10, 2016)

Whole food shakes are the way to go my last bulk I would blend a cup of oats, some frozen fruit, whole milk, peanut butter, liquid egg whites, and some protein powder had them at like 900 calories I could find the exact amounts but I'm sure you could figure it out. They are thick and over filling but boy they were and will be the foundation of my bulks.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

Carry a gallon of your mom's tit milk around and drink it through out the day.


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Not handy but you should find the reports pretty easily.



Is musclepharm legit?


----------



## Dex (May 12, 2016)

Crmnl said:


> Whole food shakes are the way to go my last bulk I would blend a cup of oats, some frozen fruit, whole milk, peanut butter, liquid egg whites, and some protein powder had them at like 900 calories I could find the exact amounts but I'm sure you could figure it out. They are thick and over filling but boy they were and will be the foundation of my bulks.



I do one when I wake up. You can try it if you are able to chug. 

1 cup black beans
3/4 cup oats
140g of egg whites
tsp of natural cocoa
tbsp of natural peanut butter
27g of pure protein isolate

730 calories
85g carbs
15g fat
68g protein 
24g fiber


----------

